# Perl script



## Cheshirski (Dec 6, 2010)

Good afternoon. I ask the help. Has created a script:


```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use NET::SSH::Perl;
my $host = '127.0.0.1';
my $user = 'lir';
my $pass = 'xxxxxxx';
my $ssh = NET::SSH::Perl->new($host, protocol => '1,2', debug => 1);
$ssh->login($user, $pass);
```

and install p5-Net-SSH-Perl-1.34_2. When I start the script:


```
./userStat.pl
Can't locate NET/SSH/Perl.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1 .) at ./userStat.pl line 3.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./userStat.pl line 3.
```

Prompt where to look.


----------



## Cheshirski (Dec 6, 2010)

Will excuse for troubling, has re-read and has understood that was mistaken simply in spelling NET::SSH:erl


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep. Perl is very, very case sensitive 

It's Net::SSH::Perl


----------

